# Innovative Marine 8 Gallon Nano Aquarium



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

They look pretty much identical to the Aqueon Evolve 8 gallon, but twice the price.


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

you'd probably want to swap out the light for a bulb in the 5000-6500K range.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking it looked just like an evolve as well....except I really like that the lighting is 10,000K but why would they only make it 8watts?


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

It is a way higher quality than the Evolve do a board search and read yourself.


----------



## Manda0922 (Jan 23, 2012)

you can tell just by looking at it that it is better quality...its much prettier too. I have the evolve 2gal...I like it ok and only have a couple of complaints about it.


----------



## Finzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone .. Cant find to much info on these tanks ..


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/index.html


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got the 16 gallon version. I like it. It's well built and the silicon work is pretty nice too. As far as the lighting goes, I think you'll need co2 to avoid an algae farm. Those 8W little fixtures are brighter than you think they'd be. 

The only thing about it you might want to consider is the fact there is an overflow at work. I don't know if you'd have a problem with your shrimp getting back there. I assume you would. It's been my experience that if it'll fit in the overflow, it will end up back there.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the 4g and luv it... I put a foam block behind the overflow to keep my shrimp from going overboard..............> The light grows my plants well and my HC does great.


----------



## Finzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks pico


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I forgot to show you the important part.....lol
The foam behind the overflow


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are pretty expensive, I'd rather get a Fluval Flora/Ebi or EHEIM Aquastyle 9


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

They are proud of them...............for sure, but I got mine on sale......


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

They are expensive but really nice for saltwater set ups. I've got one myself.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

True, does have a powerful stock light, and a designated heater column. What's the phosphate filter for? Not familiar with reef setups.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

xenxes said:


> True, does have a powerful stock light, and a designated heater column. What's the phosphate filter for? Not familiar with reef setups.


Phosphate is bad in a reef tank. Some guys even go as far running a PFO reactor to keep phosphate levels down.


----------

